

Crowdsourcing the syntax - Yoric
http://dutherenverseauborddelatable.wordpress.com/2011/05/30/crowdsourcing-the-syntax/

======
Yoric
This post is about an ongoing redesign of the syntax of Opa based on user
feedback. We're extremely interested in additional feedback, so please do not
hesitate to contribute.

For people who haven't followed previous discussions on Opa, you can find them
at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2575939> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2578805> (plus some discussions on
Reddit).

